

NY Times Harangues Microfinance Banks for Making The Poor Richer - dwwoelfel
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/world/14microfinance.html

======
drallison
The thread title is a non sequitur. The point of the article is that many
microfinance banks are charging usurious interest and that, by doing that, are
not making the poor richer, just the bankers.

